#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Ponto a ponto Airgrid m5hp 23dbi Velocidade não chega como esperado!

## dududabahia

Olá a todos do forum, sou novo por aqui. tenho uma GVT de 50MB fiz um Ponto a Ponto da empresa até a minha casa que tem uma visada perfeita.
Configurei 2 Airgrid m5hp 23dbi um como ap outro na minha casa como Station, mas não estou conseguindo obter uma boa velocidade não consigo mais de 10mb de navegação em casa. ai é o print da minha station e aqui é da minha ap sendo q a distancia é de 1.1k ccq quase 100% não sei o q eu faço espero q algum de vcs aqui do forum me ajude.

----------


## sphreak

Amigo... Se você observar a linha "LAN0" do print do AP tua limitacao está na Lan do AP que está travada em 10Mb.... O problema pode ser que o AP está configurado para Lan 10Mb, entao você deverá entrar na aba "Advanced" e configurar para automatico..., Ou sua Airgrid está conectada a um equipamento antigo (modem, roteador, switch) que tem porta Lan limitada a 10Mb... Então você deverá trocar esse equipamento por um que suporte Lan 100Mb.

Outra coisa... Percebi que a frequencia/canal do AP está em auto... Sugiro que seja feito um "site survey" nas duas antenas e o canal /frequencia seja travado em um canao nao utilizado. Bem como a potência, que está no máximo o que não é correto pra pequena distância...

Abraço!

----------


## gfagomes

Verifique o que o colega acima citou, as vezes pode ser cabo mau crimpado e tbm altere essa configuração da antena do airgrid.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Algumas considerações importantes:

1- Primeiro, seta uma frequencia entre 5725 e 5825.
2- Desmarca o DFS
3- Refaça os cabos que vão da fonte poe até sua internet (modem, etc,etc) esse cabo tem que fechar em 100mbps. deixe em AUTO a negociação.
5- Para usar MCS 7 podes usar até 22dbm. recomendo testar com MCS 6 e 7 fixados nos dois radios.

Abraço.
Poste os resultados ok.

----------


## AlineCosta

Sou representante de uma Empresa que faz consertos em Equipamentos Ubiquiti e Mikrotik.
Entre em contato por e-mail [email protected] e saiba como podemos lhe ajudar a recuperar seus equipamentos.

----------


## rosemiro

Ola pessoal, estou com o mesmo problema descrito acima.
Fiz um ponto a ponto com internet contratada de 15 mb, porem o netflix funciona com velocidade livre, ( chega ate a 65mb no medidor fast.com) estou enviando para minha casa que esta a 3,9 km com duas antenas Litebeam da Ubiquiti, ja alterei a frequência a potencia tb e o máximo de banda que consigo e 9,4 mb, inclusive testando no fast.com. 
O roteador em que a estacao esta conectada e um tplinkRoteador Wireless N 150M

Modelo TL-WR741N / TL-WR741ND

----------


## viniandreski

Amigo,

Oque tá te limitando é a sua configuração de rede ele tá em apenas 10Mbps. DA uma olhada na aba advanced para ver se está em AUTO e verifica o cabo de rede, pode estar mal crimpado.

----------


## sphreak

Nãoo vai passar mais que 10Mb aí... se observar as portas lan estao travadas em 10Mb, vá na aba ADVANCED e configure corretamente. Pode ser que o equipamento em que essas Litebeam estejam conectadas sejam antigos, com porta lan de 10Mb... seria necessario trocar por um moderno

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Amigo,
> 
> Oque tá te limitando é a sua configuração de rede ele tá em apenas 10Mbps. DA uma olhada na aba advanced para ver se está em AUTO e verifica o cabo de rede, pode estar mal crimpado.


Postamos a mesma ideia praticamente juntos.. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## viniandreski

> Postamos a mesma ideia praticamente juntos.. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] 
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App



Pois é hehe  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  Agora vamos ver se o amigo vai conseguir resolver o problema do PTP dele.

----------


## rosemiro

ola
Coloquei em 100 mb completo por duas vezes, na estacão foi tranquilo, porem no access point travou a antena e tive que resetar.
As duas antenas já estavam em auto 10//100 anteriormente.
Detalhe para a LAN0 da estacão que depois da mudança ficou em (sem fio), vide imagem
o airview do accesspoint tb esta em anexo.

----------


## sphreak

Amigo. Airview freqüência melhor entre 5740mhz e 5780mhz, mas teu noise floor tá bem bom (-103) não vai ter problemas de interferência por enquanto. Mas isso nada tem a ver com seu problema.

Quanto a porta LAN verifique 3 coisas: Cabo+crimpagem (provável - substitua o cabo), equipamento conectado nesta porta LAN que não suporta 10/100 (provável - substitua por um equipamento moderno), configuração da porta LAN na aba Advanced (reconfigure para Automático)

----------


## rosemiro

Postando o resultado.
Depois de crimpar os cabos novamente, obedecendo a sequencia correta de cores, esta funcionando em 100mb

Agora fiquei com um outro problema, alguns sites estão muito lento e minha lista de IPTV esta impossível de carregar, porem no netflix e no youtube, consigo assistir em 4k.

Oque pode ser.

----------

